# Problems Installing NVIDIA Graphic Driver



## moecraft (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm following that instructions http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=3038

I have an NVIDIA Geforce 4 MX Series.

The problem is this:

"/usr/share/mk/bsd.kmod.mk", line 12: "can't find kernel source tree"
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver-96/work/NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86-96.43.11.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver-96.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver-96.

EDIT: I can't find kernel source i tried to install via sysinstall but i can't find 7.2 version in the official FTP


----------



## ale (Jul 13, 2009)

Try reading [post=18836]this post[/post].
Or you can use csup(1).


----------



## moecraft (Jul 14, 2009)

I had to use 7.1 Kernel Source, i think that there will not be a problem...


----------



## moecraft (Jul 14, 2009)

using glxinfo :

```
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".
```
What means that?


----------



## adamk (Jul 14, 2009)

It means that you are using an older version of the X server.  That extension was introduced in X server 1.6.0, but the X11 libraries supported the extension before the X server.   In other words, it's completely harmless.

Adam


----------

